# Jobs in Event Management and Advertising



## robbinson.benjamin (Mar 14, 2013)

Hi,

I am from India. I am coming to Dubai next month on a tourist visa to hunt for a job. I have just one year experience in Event Management after my under-graduation. Then I joined Post-graduation in Communication and was working in E-Learning company for about 2 years now. 

I would like to know if I can get a job in Event Management or Advertising in Dubai. I am not sure if my past Event Management experience would be considered as it was about 3 years back.

Please advise. How good are the openings in Event Management companies in Dubai? Also a few ways to apply.

Thank you


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...ai/139533-how-find-jobs-dubai-uae-thread.html


----------



## Yoga girl (Oct 19, 2008)

There are recruiters who specialise in Event Management jobs in Dubai: ESP International (dot ae).
Try sending your CV there and also to Individual Companies. You can consult the lists online at Source Middle East. It also includes Advertising agencies.
However, most of the recruiting is done by word of mouth and often not even posted on websites or newspapers.


----------



## Lena A (Apr 10, 2013)

Hi there,
I am actually planning to do the same thing. I am planning to come to Dubai in a few weeks and look for event management jobs. I have about 1-2 years of experience.

Robinson, how is the search going? how are you finding it?
Yoga girl, thanks for mentioning ESP international, I'm looking into it!
Ryan, did your friends have a lot of experience though?

Also, I'm hearing that Dubai is really slow in the summer and might not be a good time to look for jobs. Do you think that is true?

Anyone else have any tips for event management jobs, please do let me know 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## emilykim (Jul 19, 2013)

*Seeking for employment in dubai*

Hey~! 

Lena-summer is turning out to be slow. What I am finding about getting recruitment here is that most is done through networking. I have sent out my CV to so many recruiters via gulftalent, monster, hays, michael page, etc, and because so many other candidates are applying for the same job, it is not easy to get a response from the recruitment agencies. I've moved here since April 2013 and still looking for a job in Events or any roles that may be suitable. 

Are you currently employed yet?

M


----------

